# Forfeiting Blocks - Penalty



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I was wondering if there is a penalty for forfeiting a block under 45 minutes before the start time? Will they deactivate your account if you do it a certain number of times?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

As usual there is no specific written policy regarding this, but its logical that "Amazon" don't like it so might be penalized for excessive amount of "forfeits" in the long run. How many forfeits will harm your account, no one knows! just dont make it a habit. Personally I have forfeited 6 blocks in my 15 months with Amazon


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

miauber1x831 said:


> I was wondering if there is a penalty for forfeiting a block under 45 minutes before the start time? Will they deactivate your account if you do it a certain number of times?


Deactivation after an unspecified number over an unspecified period of time. We have had 3 drivers 'offboarded' for it in the past month.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I know a driver that was deactivated for it after 5 times, but those were all within a short period of time.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You definitely get deactivated. I also did it once and couldn't see regular blocks until I did an evening go back block. People on here were seeing 8 am blocks up for an hour and I would log on and saw the "no blocks available)

We discussed this in an earlier thread but supposedly your account can go into the yellow (can only see some blocks) rather than green (normal, can see all blocks) and red (deactivate).


----------



## Hybrids (Jan 24, 2016)

Guys, what about if we forfeited a block more than 45 minutes of the start time, will we be penalized?


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Hybrids said:


> Guys, what about if we forfeited a block more than 45 minutes of the start time, will we be penalized?


I forfeited all time at least 1 hour before start time NO penalized...


----------



## Hybrids (Jan 24, 2016)

Uber/Lyft said:


> I forfeited all time at least 1 hour before start time NO penalized...


Got it, thank you bro


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Hybrids said:


> Got it, thank you bro


No Problem just make sure to forfeit before 45 minutes or you can get deactivated ...


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> No Problem just make sure to forfeit before 45 minutes or you can get deactivated ...


*Misinformation! You will NOT get deactivated for few "missed" blocks, deactivation usually occurs after 4-5+ missed blocks in undisclosed amount of time*


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> *Misinformation! You will NOT get deactivated for few "missed" blocks, deactivation usually occurs after 4-5+ missed blocks in undisclosed amount of time*


You go with that then.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

I've only forfeited about once or twice with less than 45 minutes until my block starts, but I'm sure they're not too strict on forfeitures especially not in the the morning/afternoon with flex/logistics as someone else will pick up the slack. In the evening, it might be too late if its say, a 7:30pm block and you forfeit at 720pm.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> You go with that then.


I am.... and I will, being working with this gig for 15 months without any issues with 100% overall ratings!


----------

